# Writing for more than one instrument?



## Manok

My ideas have always been bigger than one instrument though I haven't always had the means by which to write them down, and I'm wondering where I should begin when expanding beyond my own instrument of piano?


----------



## Alexanbar

You need a synthesizer may be?


----------



## Pugg

Manok said:


> My ideas have always been bigger than one instrument though I haven't always had the means by which to write them down, and I'm wondering where I should begin when expanding beyond my own instrument of piano?


What is your own instrument?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Manok said:


> My ideas have always been bigger than one instrument though I haven't always had the means by which to write them down, and I'm wondering where I should begin when expanding beyond my own instrument of piano?


Do you know theory much?
It's not hard writing for instruments that you don't play, when you learn their ranges, techniques and physical capabilities. I don't have specific book suggestions on the matter but the internet has a lot of resources! :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> What is your own instrument?


Read it again....


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> Read it again....


Will do, bit confusing though


----------



## Manok

Xenakiboy said:


> Do you know theory much?
> It's not hard writing for instruments that you don't play, when you learn their ranges, techniques and physical capabilities. I don't have specific book suggestions on the matter but the internet has a lot of resources! :tiphat:


Yeah, I've been trying to improve my composing skills lately, and want to add more, so I thought at first that maybe I needed more theory, but all the videos and written stuff I keep finding is nothing new or helpful, so I thought perhaps it was time to expand beyond the piano, which is something I've tried in the past but with varying results.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Manok said:


> Yeah, I've been trying to improve my composing skills lately, and want to add more, so I thought at first that maybe I needed more theory, but all the videos and written stuff I keep finding is nothing new or helpful, so I thought perhaps it was time to expand beyond the piano, which is something I've tried in the past but with varying results.


There's a few things I could suggest but it might be helpful for you to try making some arrangements of other composers work like eg. Bach (I don't know what classical music you're into, so the variety of uses of certain instruments will vary). 
Some arrangements I've been listening to recently are Webern's orchestration of Bach's Ricercata no 2) and Schoenberg's orchestration of Brahms Piano Quartet.
This may give you an idea of how things are transposed between instruments, and what instruments sometimes need to omit notes. But, I personally learn best when I take theory and concepts and practically test them over and over again, you learn quickly what works and what doesn't!
Hope that helps! :tiphat:

(ps. Another arrangement that might be worth looking into to help you would be comparing Mussorgsky's Pictures At An Exhibition to Ravel's orchestration?)


----------



## Manok

Xenakiboy said:


> There's a few things I could suggest but it might be helpful for you to try making some arrangements of other composers work like eg. Bach (I don't know what classical music you're into, so the variety of uses of certain instruments will vary).
> Some arrangements I've been listening to recently are Webern's orchestration of Bach's Ricercata no 2) and Schoenberg's orchestration of Brahms Piano Quartet.
> This may give you an idea of how things are transposed between instruments, and what instruments sometimes need to omit notes. But, I personally learn best when I take theory and concepts and practically test them over and over again, you learn quickly what works and what doesn't!
> Hope that helps! :tiphat:
> 
> (ps. Another arrangement that might be worth looking into to help you would be comparing Mussorgsky's Pictures At An Exhibition to Ravel's orchestration?)


Seems like good advice, however in the case of multiple orchestrations, is there a way to tell which version you're looking at either on Youtube, or in your own collection? Do the cd's generally mention this is the orchestration used for this song?


----------

